# Cucuzza squash, when to pick?  What to do?



## larry_stewart (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my first year growing the Cucuzza squash.  I know they can get extremely large.  My first question is, is there any " right" time to pick them ?  can they get over ripe?

My second question is, does anyone have any recipes for them ?  Years ago, a friend gave me a squash.  I remember it being zucchini- like.  She had given me a recipe to stew it with tomatoes and other things ( ive lost the recipe, and its been so long, i forgot it completely, and she isnt with us anymore, so I cant ask).

larry


----------



## blissful (Jul 19, 2010)

Larry, I've never seen this squash before. I did google it, and recipes for it, and it does seem to call for the same type of recipes used on zucchini, as you said. 
Have you picked it yet? What was the flesh of it like? Was it filled with seeds in the center too?
Hey, let us know. Thank you, Bliss


----------

